# Tyranid Warrior based Army for Casual Games



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have read lots and lots of posts giving a good overview of Warriors as a unit _as part of a more generic Tyranid army_.

I would like to know if anyone has any experience running Warriors as the core of the army themselves.

I have a lovely idea in my head of 2x Reserving Flyrants supported by Shrikes and Warriors (is there a way to make one or more units of Warriors outflank?). That's the basic "skeleton" of the idea. The challenge I present to the Tyranid players amongst us is to advise me on what else could be used to complement such an army - and even advice on what gear to give to the Shrikes/Warriors etc would be great. This will be for local casual games, not tournament play - but I would still like to win some games! I am aware of the normal composition of Nid armies. I am aware of the "best" units et al. I am asking what would make a nice addition to this army skeleton in order to make it vaguely playable.

HQs that give +X to my reserve rolls, Flyrants, Shrikes, Warriors and...? You tell me!  Aiming for 1800pts.


----------



## andrewjones1 (Feb 18, 2011)

hi i have play with my tyranids for nearly two years know and i have to say and all out army of wariors would be fun so im going to help. The best idear is for the upgrading of the warriors is 50/50 so half close combat and half shooty so have lash whip with scything talons with another sqaud with venom cannon and deathspitter. Which will kill few of the enemys before the combat sqaud kills the rest but i know most people like the all out combat with tyranids so u dont have to use shooty tyranids but it helps sometimes. 

even though u want warrior u will need some carnifexs for tank destroying just for back up if needed while those forces are moving the quicker shriks can move as great speed and get ahead of the fight and course lots of damaged to the enemy as long as u do the same upgrades that the warriors have they will do fine. 
i say use the hive tyrant for the helping of the shrikes flying in with the hive commander upgrade for tyrant so its quicker in to the field of battle but be carful were u put them course they need there cover so run them in to the nearest cover so if the enemy think of assaulting u you strike first or if they shoot you get cover either way your a winner as long as you get as meany of them in a sqaud together.
if your think of this to be a planet strike game you should wing that hive tyrant and try and fit in ass meany shrikes ass posible hope i help ive never used and all out warrior army before so i have no idear if thats going to help


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I have a lovely idea in my head of 2x Reserving Flyrants supported by Shrikes and Warriors (is there a way to make one or more units of Warriors outflank?).


Give one of the Flyrants Hive Commander and you can outflank one of your Warrior squads, as well as get +1 to reserve roles. You can also take Mycetic Spores for warriors.

The problem with warriors is keeping them alive. They have more wounds now which is great, but they won't last long under fire. And of course they can't provide anti-armor at all, so you'll need some HG/Zoans/Trygons.

I would try to get a list like this:

*Flyrant, HC, LW/BS

2x Zoan w/ Spore
2x Zoan w/ Spore

5x Warriors (Outflank)
5x Warriors w/Spore
5x Warriors w/Spore
5x Warriors w/Spore

5x Shrikes
5x Shrikes*

Everything outflanks/deepstrikes. The five Spores can takes out transports quite well with their ripper tentacles. The Zoans are necessary for anti-heavy tank.

It might be worth dropping one warrior squad and putting ranged weapons on everything, including an extra gun on each Spore, and maybe beef up the other squads a bit. Brainleech Worms on the flyrant could come in handy.

Have fun with your themed list!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice both!

I'm considering the Swarmlord, he offers some nice buffs. The only problem is that he can't DS, so would be trekking across the board by himself. I'm sure this is a good way to get him shot to pieces. The alternative is a second Flyrant - but either way I would like my reserves to be 2+ as it's too easy for a couple of bad rolls to ruin the plan. I also like the idea of outflanking two largeish broods of Warriors.

What do other people think, and are there any more suggestions as to what I can add? Deathleaper caught my eye too... Just for fun.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

It doesn't entirely fit into your request, but target saturation will keep Warriors alive. With lots of things that "want" krak missiles up the keister, the warriors will live longer. All of those t6 3+ save wounds that nids can dish out need missile launchers to put them down. As a result, your opponent has the choice of nuking one or the other, but aside from Loganwing won't have enough missiles to handle it all.


----------



## TraceofToxin (Jan 26, 2010)

In friendly lists I often run 3x Trygon and 2x6 Warrior units. Lets my warrior units sit on objectives/charge across the field mostly unharassed. Even in close quarters they take minimal fire because the opponent will often try to milk every melta in their list for wounds on the Trygons, meaning they can't shoot the warriors with bolters while targeting the Trygon with the melta in the squad.

Run Shrikes with BSx2 and either AG or TS. AG lets them slaughter Termies before they get to strike (With LC/PW), TS are great for Nobz/MCs/Assault Termies. Keep them at 4-6 models, don't be afraid to hide in terrain, with 3 wounds a head a few dangerous terrain failures isn't too bad.

Warriors become nigh-juggernoughts if you can get FNP on them. With a prime and LW/BS/ST/TS they cost as much as a Terminator but are insanely powerful in CC. Their biggest weaknesses are 3++ saves and powerfists. A Tac squad will get butchered against them, but often the lone PF will survive and explode 1-2 with ID. Keep that in mind.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

I am intrigued. I will take a crack at this concept over the weekend and get back to you. I agree that Hive Guard and Trygons will help to see that your Warriors don't take many S8 shots. Both are more immediate threats to your opponent's vehicles. 

Tyrant w/ Hive Commander and Swarmlord are fantastic for reserves entry. I'm fairly sure that it's the only manner to acquire a 2+ entry from reserves on Turn 2. It allows you to Outflank a single unit of troops that normally wouldn't be allowed to Outflank, and will allow you to reroll which board edge you enter from (which could encourage you to add one squad of Genestealers to the army so that you can have to squads benefiting from that reroll. I'm also fairly confident that you could start both of your HQ in reserves and still receive all of the bonuses, I'll have to double check though.


----------



## TraceofToxin (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes you gain their bonuses from reserves. The SL allows your outflanking troop from HC also reroll their side to come in. It's a strong combo, but very expensive (500+ points)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Thanks for the advice both!
> 
> I'm considering the Swarmlord, he offers some nice buffs. The only problem is that he can't DS, so would be trekking across the board by himself. I'm sure this is a good way to get him shot to pieces. The alternative is a second Flyrant - but either way I would like my reserves to be 2+ as it's too easy for a couple of bad rolls to ruin the plan. I also like the idea of outflanking two largeish broods of Warriors.
> 
> What do other people think, and are there any more suggestions as to what I can add? Deathleaper caught my eye too... Just for fun.


I made a 3K list with this in mind.

2 Flyrants (one Hive Commander), a Deathleaper, Multiple Tooled Warriors, 2x Shrike Units, a Harpy, and 3 Trygons.

Played it useing proxy, was not overly powerful, but provided a challenge for both myself and my opponent.

I wouldn't take a Swarmlord - the Outflanking benefit doesn't outweigh the fact that he has to make up 24" in 3-4 turns without a ranged weapon. Castling is the strongest counter as man to man, the Warriors outclass pretty much all enemy combatants (aside from Grey Knights).


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been playing a few games with it, using:

Flyrant, VC, Commander
4 Warriors with Rending and Scything in Pod
4 Warriors with Deathspitters and VC in Pod
4 Warriors with Deathspitters and VC in Pod
4 Warriors with LW/BS and Devourers in Pod
20 Gaunts with Devourers (Outflanking)
Harpy with VC
4 Shrikes with Boneswords and Scything

I need some more models to make the list look like this:

Flyrant, VC, Commander
280

2 Zoanthropes in Pod
160

2 Zoanthropes in Pod
160

4 Tyranid Warriors with Lash Whip and Bonesword, Devourers and Toxin Sacs in Pod
240

4 Warriors with Deathspitters and Venom Cannon in Pod
195

4 Warriors with Deathspitters and Venom Cannon in Pod
195

15 Termagants with Devourers
150

4 Shrikes with Boneswords, Scything Talons and Toxin Sacs
200

4 Shrikes with Boneswords and Lash Whips, Scything Talons and Toxin Sacs
220

1800

Which is a lot more rounded. I've slaughtered some Daemons and lost to gunline SM (3+ to arrive turn 1, and 2 units show up). I might fiddle with it a bit more after I've bought the last few Zoans and Shrikes.


----------

